# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Hình ảnh máy game Xbox đã được độ lại chỉ mỏng 25.4mm

## thienanphuoc01

*Hình ảnh máy game Xbox đã được độ lại chỉ mỏng 25.4mm* *Với sự ganh tị về độ mỏng cũng như trọng lượng của các máy chơi game Microsoft Xbox khi so sánh với Nintendo Wii, một thành viên thuộc diễn đàn chuyên về các hệ máy game từ Microsoft đã thực hiện “độ” lại toàn bộ hệ máy Xbox của mình. Và kết quả sau 6 tháng ròng rã của nickname Bandit5317 như sau:*


​Chi tiết kỹ thuật mà Bandit5317 cung cấp sau khi “độ” lại máy cùng tên gọi là Xbox Micro:

Ổ cứng 2.5”, dung lượng 320 GB PW-200-V PSU TSOP đã flash lại với ND-BIOS Bản mạch chủ v1.4 Kích thước: 235 x 216.5 x 25.4 mm.Mọi chi tiết độ lại máy đều được anh chàng nick name trên mô tả khá chung chung nên chúng tôi không chỉ ra tại đây. Nhưng theo thông tin được biết thì nó được cấu thành từ 4 tấm kim loại làm từ chất liệu polycarbonate và được nối lại bằng chính các ron và viền hợp kim gốc của Xbox nguyên bản.

_

Bên cạnh máy Xbox nguyên bản từ Microsoft.

_
​* Nguồn: Xbox-scene Forum*​

----------

